# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Полет на самолете в Москве и Московской области.

## tagrojucalo3

Каждый год мы все думаем, как лучше отдохнуть летом, а именно размышляем о том полежать на пляже, сходить в аквапарк или заняться каким-то экстремальный спортом.  И я решил этим летом испытать новые ощущения. Поискав чем же таким заняться, друг порекомендовал полет на самолете в Москве, мол он пробовал и ему очень понравилось. Подумав… Решил, почему бы и нет ? Но стал вопрос, а куда обратиться за подобным развлечением. 
 Поискав различную информацию в выборе мне помог вот этот сайт с экскурсиями в том числе полётами на самолете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  Где смог без каких – либо проблем отыскать нужный мне вариант под мой бюджет, всё таки стоимость тоже важный фактор, платить все деньги мира тоже не хотелось. По самому полету мне очень понравилось, это не забываемо, не сравнить с полётом на каком-нибудь “суперджете”,  даже грустно от того, что я не пилот.  А так пробуйте, я думаю вы запомните на долго подобный вид отдыха и будете возвращаться к нему вновь и вновь.

----------

